# Who to call if you put petrol in diesel car or visa versa



## Passport1 (16 Jan 2011)

Hi
Anyone know who you can call or of individuals/companies/providers that can help if you put diesel in a petrol car or petrol in diesel car by mistake, in the west dublin and north kildare areas 

Thanks


----------



## MandaC (16 Jan 2011)

*Wrong Fuel Used*

Did this recently in my brand new diesel car car in west dublin......

The AA have a mobile roadside unit especially set up for people who do this.  Even if you are not a member, I think they will come out and sign you up at the roadside.  I think the service costs around 200 or so.

Give them a ring and see what they say.

Hope this helps.


----------



## twofor1 (16 Jan 2011)

These are based in south Dublin and charge €227.

http://www.fuelrescue.ie/


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Jan 2011)

A good mechanic should be able to drain the fuel for you.


----------



## Sadie11 (16 Jan 2011)

I know a guy in  Ballymount who does it  and is very reasonable can pass on his number


----------



## rustbucket (16 Jan 2011)

The garage that you filled up with fuel should have someone you can contact


----------



## pudds (16 Jan 2011)

I put some diesel in my car once but kopped it quickly when I had only about 5 or 10 euro worth in. The girl in the shop said not to worry it happens quite often and to just fill it up with unleaded and I should be allright. Had no problems...

Did you actually *fill* it?


----------



## pj111 (16 Jan 2011)

Pudds is right, Petrol in a diesel engine is not the end of the world. In fact some people regularly put a euro or so of petrol into their diesel engine just to clean it. Its simply a more refined fuel. If the tank is a 1.9 to 2 litle engine, and you've put say €10 - €15 into it. You should be fine if you fill it up with diesel. It might chug for a bit, but once you've used about 1/4 of a tank, refill again.

If you put diesel in your petrol engine, you're in trouble!!

_Patrick_


----------



## PetrolHead (17 Jan 2011)

Maybe if you've put in a couple of litres of petrol by mistake and then you brim the tank with diesel you should be alright but I would be a bit wary with 10-15 euros worth... and while a small bottle of fuel system cleaner can do a lot of good, a regular couple of litres of petrol isn't really advisable. A diesel engine actually uses the fuel itself to lubricate the fuel pump and more importantly, the injectors. Also, petrol ignites as opposed to burning so what is effectively a higher octane fuel in a high compression engine is not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## pj111 (17 Jan 2011)

I've done it, its fine.


----------



## NOAH (17 Jan 2011)

newer diesel engines should never ever see a drop of petrol.

If you do a searh there is laods of feeedback on this and since the increase in dieske engine cars this is a thriving industry.

Look for solo diesel they sell a cap that will prevent the petrol nozzle enetering the tank.  I should know I put petrol in a 2.2d diesel but knew what to do, 1. dont start engine, 2, dont touch remote, some remotes tricp the fuel pump, 3, call aa, 4, get towed to garage, 5, syphon out all the furel. 6. fill to brim with diesel, 7. do a long run ie 20 miles. 8. relax problem fixed.
9. get a special cap.

noah

petrol in a modern diesel engine will RUIN the injectors = a major outlay, dont do it. The bit about petrol doing good is baloney.


----------



## Newbie! (18 Jan 2011)

I've put diesel into a petrol car but after five minutes of making the nozzle fit in the tank opening, I realised my mistake....i just filled it with petrol then to dilute it down and it ran fine. 

anyway, I always thought that the diesel nozzle doesn't quite fit a petrol guage and vice versa?


----------

